# Hi-Viz vest recommendations wanted



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Another reason to get a red Golden Retriever!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Bauer is adorable!
I think we could use a hi-viz vest, too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've found some orange bandanas and human neckwarmers that I use during hunting season in Maine. I think I picked them up at Wal Mart.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Try Dogs Afield. 
I think they have them on sale right now.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Or if there is a Cabelas/Gander Mtn/etc close to you go and try them on your dog. I bought one for my big guy that should have fit him according to the sizing but too tight in some spots and too loose in others.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I've checked out Cabela's and there is one that I may try. I live right by one so it's the easiest one to try first. I checked out Dogs Afield and they have another one I might try.

Another nice website I found that has a couple of interesting choices is www.uglydoghunting.com. I'll let you know what I come up with and how it works out.

If you have any other suggestions, let me know.


----------

